# Sonnenblumen



## axel (31. März 2009)

Hallo Gartenfreunde 

Wann säht Ihr den Eure Sonnenblumen aus ?
Ich diesmal aufgepasst und Samen von den hohen mit den schwarzen Kernen und die mit gestreifen Kernen vor meinen lieben Pipmätzen gerettet .
Die haben sich selbst ausgesäht aber zu wenig 
Sonst hab ich immer Vogelfuttersonnenblumenkerne ausgesäht . Die werden ja nicht groß .
Wenn Ihr noch Tips zum aussähen habt , her damit !

Lg
axel


----------



## Biotopfan (31. März 2009)

*AW: Sonnenblumen*

Hallo, ich nehm auch immer Vogelfutter und streu einfach eine Hand voll dahin wo sie hinsollen... Dann harke ich sie ein bisschen unter, damit die Vögel sie nicht gleich holen... Die Mause möge sie auch gerne, aber trotzdem bleiben immer genug übrig... Vor 2 Jahren ging aber auch von dem Beifußblättrigen Traubenkraut (Ambrosia artemisiifolia) auf. Zum Glück war sie zu der Zeit in der Gartenzeitschrift abgebildet und ich hab den Neuankömmling gleich identifiziert... sowas hatte ich noch nie gesehen...und gleich eliminiert...

Braune Sonnenblumen leg ich immer in Multitopfplatten Mitte April und pflanze sie ende April zwischen die Vogelfuttersonnenblumen. In so einem Samenpacket sind einfach zu wenige. Wenn die gefressen werden
Die vorgezogen sind aber komischerweise bei __ Schnecken beliebter... Sind halt doch verweichlicht...

VG Biotopfan


----------



## Enrico (31. März 2009)

*AW: Sonnenblumen*

Hallo,
ich sähe meine mitte April aus. Vorziehen mach ich nicht mehr, da zumindest bei mir die direkt ausgesähten kräftiger sind.


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sonnenblumen*

Hallo Axel.

Viele Sonnenblumensorten sind heutzutage Hybriden, d.h. wenn Du den eigenen Samen aussähst, versprich Dir nicht all zu viel in Bezug auf gleich aussehende Körner, Blüten etc.

Du kannst m.M.n. noch bis Mitte/Ende April aussäen. Wir hatten ja jahrelang welche im Anbau - allerdings mit schwarzen Körnern, denn das sind die Ölsorten. 
Ein Jahr mußten wir wegen zu hohem Unkrautbesatz nochmal umbrechen (grubbern reichte dafür) und haben recht spät gesät. Trotzdem wurden sie noch reif - wenn es auch verdammt spät geworden war.


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sonnenblumen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben !

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips 
Ich hab die Reihen vorbereitet und mit verrotteten Mist gefüllt .
Werd dann Mitte April aussähen und hoffe das ich Euch im Herbst tolle Sonnenblumen Fotos zeigen kann .

Lg
axel


----------

